# PetCo Baby Betta



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got a Petco Baby Betta today. He is so cute. (Well... I at least think it's a he..) He's gorgeous! He's blue and green, and so adorable. He's not completely a baby I don't think. He's a bit bigger. By the looks of his tail I would say he's a crown tail  

Okay, Okay, although I did buy a baby betta, I think it's so wrong for them to be selling baby bettas!! Gah!!! 

Any opinions on gender?
For the time being I named him Kara-Himatsu which is Japanese for "Splash of Color"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you can get him/her to flare, or even get a picture where it is not lying on the bottom it would be easier to determine, however the unknown age may make this juvi hard to determine in the first place. A rounder belly, egg spot, beard/no beard, and length of fins usually contributes to the gender 

Keep the water very clean, warm (78), and feed high protein foods for the baby. Any wholesaler who tosses babies into stores hasn't taken care of them, and being thrown into such situations can cause a shock in the immune system for some young bettas.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He looks like a veiltail to me... Currently his finnage appear to be female veiltail but they will grow out as he ages if he is male. I was at petco the other day... My mom made fun of me coz i said "AWWWWWWWWW" at this Teeney tiny betta... Like it was SO small, that it was unbelievably cute. xD

Heres a female veiltail: 










Males: (some looks a little different)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Also remember some young males look like females hehehehe :3


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Very true thanks for the info.. I'm hoping he turns into a crowntail.. LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol well that little cutie will just be a veil tail  usually by that age they show their finnage type right away.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Nooo lol oh well I still love him whether he's a crowntail or not although I was hoping it would be. Maybe its still possible! Muwahahaha lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: unlikely but trust me, we wish xDD Most I can find here are veils :roll: I got my CT shipped lol


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have to join you in saying I got a baby betta today too at our Petco. I SWORE I wouldn't get another betta until I got the ones I was going to breed.... GAH!!!!! The guy at the store said they have a 30 day guarantee now on their fish. I put the cup in the cart.... Your little one is adorable!!

I couldn't resist the cute little thing! I am not really keen either on them selling fry... but.... sigh...... lol

She (I think) was following me around watching me. The rest of the babies were very timid. I have no idea what color mine is but her anal fin has a little white spot on the bottom. From what everyone said here mine is probably a little veiltail too. 

I just got done acclimating her into a 1/2 gallon container. I was crushing up a couple pellets for her a little bit ago and dropped a whole one in the tank accidently, it shot out from between my nails. The silly little thing snatched that giant pellet before I could react and drug it around for a good 5 minutes before abandoning it to the realistically sized bits of food!!! LOL!! I will try to get pictures of her.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: oh typical bettas thinking they can get away with what is bigger than their mouths


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

his/her's webs are to small for a CT, i have a baby betta too hehehe XP but s/he is cute :3


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

When you get your little one settled in his/her new tank make sure to post another pic. He's/ she's so blue!

I am not trying to take over your thread btw. It just seems silly to have 2 threads about our babies we got on the same day.  Besides it's like we are having a little betta play date... well not really, but as close as we can get lol.

I got a couple pictures but I didn't want to use the flash on the camera so the pictures are pretty dark.

This is the little one I got. She's pretty small, probably about an inch from the tip of her nose to her tail. That's the handle to a net in the background. :/










LOL Sena- Yes! I have to admit this little fish thinks she can eat with the big boys that's for sure!!!!

Chibir3dpanda- I have no idea what a baby crowntail looks like. Your little Splash of Color might turn into anything, the babies seem to all look a lot like each other when they are so tiny. I bow down to people who have watched their spawns grow up though. It's still going to be a surprise to see what they look like at full growth.  The adult crowntail females I saw today really didn't really have very long spikey fins. Who knows, Maybe they will grow in. I have no idea though.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

well, mine was marked female veil tail and she looked kind of like that...a month later she was definitely a he and looked more like a round tail. Now he's starting to spike more and I'm wondering if he's a young crown tail...heh. Only time will tell.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a pic... Sorry it sucks, I took it with my stupid Android...

(damn the rocks in the tank are messed up! lol)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Veil tails can have the spikey look to them. Here is ZEBRA, she is a combtail. That is a decent outcome of a CT/VT probably f2 if anything. veil tail is veil tail. you can get crosses like this, and with females it'll be more defined when they have fully grown.
THAT is the only way the betta will be anything like a CT, and it's still considered a VT.

Second picture is Crayola. His fins have the spikey ends, his dorsal has the shaggy look to them. He is a VT. As he as a pet store betta, it could very much be possible in his genetics to have CT somewhere, as wholesalers cross types to get different looks and colors - hence sometimes you get the shaggy types. It's still a VT.

The last one, is one I found on google. That is a juvi crowntail.

The rays on bettas, can help determine the tail type as well. But someone else has to pipe up for that, as I am no good in explaining 

*EDIT* Your betta looks to be a VT female, because the shape of her belly. See how my Zebra is? Same shape of body. I have females who have long fins, and short fins, are are all VT.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh okay thanks


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

So are you sure it's a female? I took that pic after I fed him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's Charles/Charlotte i really don't know what s/he is :\








s/he gets really fat, and a good pooper  i really hope it's a female XP lol


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Awwwww so cute. I'm guessing female!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

chibir3dpanda said:


> Here's a pic... Sorry it sucks, I took it with my stupid Android...
> 
> (damn the rocks in the tank are messed up! lol)


am looking at the dorsal, and it looks really long  i think it's a "he"


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

That's what I think! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

To the other who posted a pic - female. 

as for yours, I think give him/her a couple months, and we'll know for sure xDD

Also I've seen a female on here with longer fins (not as long as a male xD) and I have 2 with long fins.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Fiona: She is a VT female, and yes she IS female I've bred her :lol: I've also bred Meghan, who is the next picture. Fiona has awfully long fins compared to some VTs I have owned!! She gets really eggy, like "going to explode" eggy then thins out like a twig.

Meghan has decently long fins too  not as long as Fionas. She gets eggy, then thins out.
And sorry her picture sucks  She isn't the best to hold still...
This goes to prove he/she may be too young to know for sure :lol: a couple of months should do it lol


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

What I've noticed is that males have sort of sharp rise on their nose, and females have more of a straight slope. Maybe it has something to do with bubblenesting. 
If you compare pictures of male and female bettas you'll know what I mean


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

chibir3dpanda said:


> Awwwww so cute. I'm guessing female!


i could see an eggspot, but i don't think that does any justice :-?
a better pic:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that right after feeding? To me the betta still looks like a girl  The ventral fins are small, and with most of my males they have the longer ones.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I swear it was after feeding haha


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a male to me, too. Time will tell.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

That baby he/she is a combtail 

Edit: Refering to the first post ^


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I wish I knew whether it was a male or female haha


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it looks almost more like a female... looking at the fins and the nose..


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey chibir3dpanda, any update on how your baby is looking? 

Sadly mine is looking more male now I will get a couple more pics when the camera's owner gets home from work. I really thought I was getting a little girl. I don't think there is any chance now by the way he's starting to look.

It's amazing how fast they change..... I'm happy I caved and got this little guy lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

gere's something I did that told me that she was a "she" after her colors came out. I showed her reflection in the mirror and she responded with breeding stripes. lol


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh I promise I'll get some more pics soon!! And I'm glad I bought the little guy too lol


----------



## haileyy203 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm new on the site & was wondering if you guys could help me determine the gender/type of the two new bettas I bought from petco two days ago.
The baby I got seems to be around 11 wk old female vt:

















The boy I got is gorgeous & was listed as a dt but looks more like a halfmoon maybe? Also was wondering what his color pattern would be considered since I plan to breed the two when she is old enough.


----------

